# Halloween Party Entertainment??



## Piggles (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi there!
Well I am only on my second and learning fast about what works and what doesnt. I only have a small house but crammed around 20 people in and played the following:-

1) On entrance they got a sticker put on their back with a horror character and had to guess who it was by asking everyone else only twice. This meant they got to mingle and have a laugh with people they didnt know. It went down well! Anyone who cheated were 'grassed up' and made to take a shot or, points taken off them (for my later game)

2) They were also given tokens (card halloween cutouts) at the start and lost them during the party for forfeits. After food, I gave everyone half hour to run around looking for more tokens which wld all be worth x amount of points.
At the end of the night, I did an auction for 'brown paper bags' inside which, I had placed a load of cheap gifts (which ranges from granny knickers to chocolates etc) and people had to bid on them using their tokens. Was pot luck what they got and they all thought it was funny - especially when someone got the knickers!

3) Did a 'best costume' award by getting everyone to vote for someone.

4) Did a halloween pictionary with 2 teams and some Magic whiteboard stuck on the wall and the team that lost had to take the 'Jelly Bean taste of death' (the flavoured Jelly beans have one nice and one bad one that look the same, but the bad one tastes of disgusting things) or, forfeit a token.

Phew, what else.... that's all I can think of for now but I need to up the ante this year and come up with better ones now! argh! lol


----------



## Maxiboots (Aug 31, 2010)

Last year we played the "winking murderer" game. I discovered it on this site, there is a thread with lots of discussion somewhere. Basically you print up a number of slips of papers with "deaths" on them and one slip with the "murder". The murderer has to circulate the party and wink at someone without anyone else noticing. That person then has to wait 2 minutes - so the murderer can slip away - and then die the death they were given. Death by heavy metal, death by transforming into Elvis and rock and rolling to death, death by being sucked into a tornado are some examples. I had a black velvet bag with all the deaths and the murder slip, each guest reached in and got a slip when they arrived. It was our first year and some were unclear on the concept but we all had a great time. The most dramatically acted out death won a prize. At our party, the most reserved friend was the one who was the murderer, and so it forced her to talk to everyone at the party. 
I like Piggles idea of sticking a horror character on someone's back, we may play that this year.


----------



## Lea32R (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm a big fan of party games - I think they get people talking, break the ice and make for a more fun atmosphere.

This year I'll be playing Tempt Your Fate, doing a Hallowe'en Trivia Game, and Haunt or Hoax, where the guests have to guess which ghost photo is 'real' and which is fake.

I also do a scary story competition every party. At my last party, I thought people wouldn't get into it, but they did! This year I have a prize for scariest story, so that'll hopefully provide some encouragement.

I also have a prize for best costume, I think it really encourages people to make the effort!

I also always end my night with a horror film, usually about 11 or 12 o'clock. Scare everyone out of their wits before they go home


----------



## tgoodman (Sep 25, 2009)

Tempt Your Fate is about the best Halloween party game ever. In addition to some small party favors, our "good" fates included $1 scratch off lottery tickets and people were VERY eager to play for a chance to win.

I also like "Name That Tune" with music from horror themed movies or TV shows.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Ohhhh, I like Name that Tune. You could also do a name that movie with DVD clips of Halloween shoes.


----------



## Grimm Halloween (Aug 24, 2010)

Awesome 

Thanks for the ideas, I love them and will mix them in!!!

As we put our Halloween Party Haunt together I plan on posting pictures of the decorations and especially of the food.


----------



## FutureFiyero (Aug 28, 2009)

It may sound cheesy.... But I HIGHLY recommend a psychic.
People will NOT stop talking about your party, trust me.


----------



## Tippy (Oct 7, 2008)

A friend of mine is a psychic and she is the highlight of my party every year. I set up a cozy corner just for her to do private readings. My party guests love it and talk about it all year. I have had people call me many months later to tell me that what she has told them has come true. We also play the candy corn toss game. You partner two people together and tie a bucket around one of their waste. Then you put them facing each other about 6 feet apart. The person with the bucket must keep thier hands behind thier back while thier partner tosses candy corn into the bucket. The couple with the most pieces in thier bucket wins a prize. Then there is the kiss game. You have your guests try to unwrap chocolate kisses while wearing oven mitts. The have 3 minutes to unwrap as many as they can. The one with the most unwrapped kisses at the end of 3 minutes wins a prize. I may try the tempt your fate game this year.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I read tarot cards and did informal readings (telling people that this was just for fun, not scary evil stuff) and it was a huge hit. I had fun, they had fun and I heard from many of my reads that the stuff I had told them came true.

Definitely fun if you've got either a palm reader or tarot card reader at a party!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Frankie's Girl, can I ask you what you tell people for their fortunes? I wanted to have my guests "Throw the Bones" at my voodoo party and then read them for their fortunes but could only come up with about 5 fortunes. "You will live a long life, you will come into a large sum of money, beware of a man wearing black", etc.

I need to come up with more imaginative fortunes but alas lack imagination.


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

@Tannasgach - a suggestion if you don't have an experienced reader is to just do silly readings, perhaps based on your theme. For example, since you're doing a voodoo party, "Alas, your future is dark as you will soon be viewing it from the inside of a large, toothful swamp creature." There are several bad fortune cookie generators on the Web (and a thread on this forum that has bad fortunes) that are pretty funny.


----------



## natalyn (Oct 15, 2009)

I had a costume contest that everyone voted using ballots. I also had a carved pumpkin contest using ballots. I asked my guests to bring their pumpkin already carved.

I had the tempt your fate game and placed fates inside balloons that you popped with a dart.

I did the Halloween Trivia and Spooky Name That Tune.

I had the usual beer pong, washers, ladder golf ....

I was worried that my guests wouldn't be into playing games, but they loved them !!!


----------



## Hazbabu (Sep 1, 2006)

Our guests all get a "name" as they arrive that reflects that years theme (western, pirate etc). It is on a label I put on their costume. They also get 500 "boo bucks". Every time someone calls them by their real name, they get $100 of the other persons bucks.

They also get a label that says "No" or "Yes" and if they say their "forbidden" word they have to give the other person 100 bucks. 

At the end of the night whoever has the most money wins a gift basket or alcohol. It ends up getting quite crazy! I like games where people can opt out if they don't enjoy playing. Some people just hate games, but others get so into it that it's fun just to watch them.


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

We are planning our 5th halloween bash, and every year we try to raise the bar. I have had a tarot card reader set up, she was a friend of ours and didn't charge anything. We've also had a best carved pumpkin contest. We didn't see who brought what, and lined the stonewall infront of the house. It was old school halloween, and awarded prizes. The winning pumpkin was photographed and used the following year as part of our invitation. I would love to hire a DJ!


----------

